# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Help?

## toribartkowski

I found some tadpoles in a puddle a few weeks ago while I was in Kentucky and I need help identifying them. One grew in his legs and arms and lost his tail already and is very adventurous and climbs the tank walls like crazy. The rest are getting close to becoming froglets, but I need to know what type they are so I can transform my tank to their needs.

----------


## toribartkowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## toribartkowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## toribartkowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

